# a state with NO republicans



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

"A State with No Republicans!"

Very interesting...Note this. A US State with zero Republicans in office - The State of Illinois. Think about this.

Some interesting data on the 'state' of Illinois... There are more people on welfare in Illinois than there are people working. Chicago pays the highest wages to teachers than anywhere else in the U.S. averaging $110,000/year. Their pensions average 80-90% of their income. Wow, are Illinois and Chicago great or what? Be sure to read till the end. I've never heard it explained better. Perhaps the U.S. should pull out of Chicago? Body count: In the last six months, 292 killed (murdered) in Chicago. 221 killed in Iraq; AND Chicago has one of the strictest gun laws in the entire US.

Here's the Chicago chain of command: President: Barack Hussein Obama · Senator: Dick Durbin · House Representative: Jesse Jackson Jr. · Governor: Pat Quinn · House leader: Mike Madigan · Atty. Gen.: Lisa Madigan (daughter of Mike) · Mayor: Rohm Emanuel · The leadership in Illinois - all Democrats. · Thank you for the combat zone in Chicago. · Of course, they're all blaming each other. · Can't blame Republicans; there aren't any! ·

Chicago school system rated one of the worst in the country. Can't blame Republicans; there aren't any!

>> State pension fund $78 Billion in debt, worst in country. Can't blame Republicans; there aren't any!

>> Cook County (Chicago) sales tax 10.25% highest in country. Can't blame Republicans; there aren't any!

This is the political culture that Obama comes from in Illinois. And he is going to 'fix' Washington politics for us?

>> George Ryan is no longer Governor, he is in the prison.

>> He was replaced by Rob Blajegovitch who is that's right, also in the prison.

>> And Representative Jesse Jackson Jr. resigned a couple of weeks ago, because he is fighting to not be sent to...that's right, prison.

The Land of Lincoln, where our governors make our license plates.

But you know what?

As long as they keep providing entitlements to the population of Chicago, nothing is going to change, except the state will go broke before the country does.

"Anybody who thinks he can be happy and prosperous by letting the Government take care of him; better take a closer look at the American Indian."

Don't forget Detroit another good example.

Some of you might find these data interesting. ALL SHOULD. 
There are actually two messages here. The first is very interesting, 
but the second is absolutely astounding -- and explains a lot!

A recent "Investor's Business Daily" article provided very interesting statistics from a survey by the United Nations International Health Organization.

Percentage of men and women who survived a cancer five years after diagnosis:

U.S. 65% 
England 46% 
Canada 42%

Percentage of patients diagnosed with diabetes who received treatment within six months:

U.S. 93% 
England 15% 
Canada 43%

Percentage of seniors needing hip replacement who received it within six 
months: 
U.S. 90% 
England 15% 
Canada 43%

Percentage referred to a medical specialist who see one within one month:

U.S. 77% 
England 40% 
Canada 43%

Number of MRI scanners (a prime diagnostic tool) per million people:

U.S. 71 
England 14 
Canada 18

Percentage of seniors (65+), with low income, who say they are in "excellent health":

U.S. 12% 
England 2% 
Canada 6%

And now for the last statistic:

National Health Insurance?

U.S. NO 
England YES 
Canada YES

And check this last set of statistics!!

The percentage of each past president's cabinet who had worked in the private business sector prior to their appointment to the cabinet.....

You know what the private business sector is. A real-life business, not a Government job. Here are the percentages:

T. Roosevelt................... 38% 
Taft.................................40% 
Wilson ........................... 52% 
Harding.......................... 49% 
Coolidge........................ 48% 
Hoover ...........................42% 
F. Roosevelt................... 50% 
Truman...........................50% 
Eisenhower.................... 57% 
Kennedy......................... 30% 
Johnson..........................47% 
Nixon..............................53% 
Ford................................42% 
Carter.............................32% 
Reagan...........................56% 
GH Bush.........................51% 
Clinton ..........................39% 
GW Bush........................55% 
Obama............................. 8%

This helps to explain the incompetence of this administration: only 8% of them have ever worked in private business!

That's right! Only eight percent -- the least, by far, of the last 19 presidents! And these people are trying to tell our big Corporations how to run their business?

How can the president of a major nation and society, the one with the most successful economic system in world history, stand and talk about business when he's never worked for one? Or about jobs when he has never really had one? And when it's the same for 92% of his senior staff and closest advisers?

They've spent most of their time in academia, Government and/or non-profit jobs or as "community organizers." They should have been in an employment line.

Pass this on because we'll NEVER see these facts in the mainstream media.
__________________


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

I remember a fellow by the name of Ryan on here telling all of us how much better the Canadian health care system is. I have relatives in Canada and they all hate it. Everyone Ryan knew in Canada loved it. ?????????? How does that work. I guess I just write it off as another liberal full of crap.

I found the percentage in the presidents cabinet that worked in the private sector alarming. His people running Washington is like these people with no kids telling you how to raise kids. Dumb a$$es.


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

"I'm from the Government and I'm here to help". Those are words that everyone in their right mind does not want to here.


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

Too funny

You are still dropping my name after all this time? You need your head checked.

Yes Plainsman the Canadian Healthcare system is FAR better than the American system. How do I know? Because I'm currently covered under it.

You know what they say about first hand experience vs anecdotal unsubstantiated second hand conjecture right?

But I guess you are right. You always seem to know so much more than anyone else on this forum. AmIright? :rollin:

I mean.... this Canadian Healthcare system sucks. I am not required to pay anything to drop into a clinic and be seen within an hour, I never do get to see my healthcare bill, I'm never required to pay a deductible, and it takes 1 phone call to make an appointment to be seen within a week or two from my personal physician.

One of my colleagues here recently was diagnosed with a heart valve defect a month ago. He was scheduled for open heart surgery within 2 weeks. He spent 6 days in the hospital recovering after the surgery, and as of today was discharged to go home. Did I mention he wasn't charged anything for his surgery? I wonder how much that would have cost under the current schemes American medical insurance companies force people to pay?

Ehh but what do I know .... I mean my first hand experience living under the system and having my entire family under it, I guess my knowledge is suspect... what with the fact that Plainsman has some supposedly disgruntled third cousin twice removed from his step-aunt's 2nd marriage as better evidence and all...

Stop dropping my name and referencing me in this forum Bruce.

This place for the most part, has become basically a one man echo chamber dominated by you and your Conservative fantasies. Do you enjoy talking to yourself a lot?

Just curious.

(by the way the weather here in Ottawa today is lovely... as I'm sure you don't believe me, and will be checking my IP address for location to validate the veracity of my statement)

/rant


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

If you don't see any bills, who is paying for it then R Y A N?


----------



## Longshot (Feb 9, 2004)

Ryan, you must not have taken Economics in College. THERE IS NO SUCH THING AS A FREE LUNCH! Still the typical liberal.

Since you are in Ottawa let me also add;

Ryan, vous pas a dû Economics à l'Université. IL N'Y A RIEN DE TEL QU'UN DÉJEUNER GRATUIT ! Toujours le libéral typique.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

> Ehh but what do I know


I think you have already proven that. You also satisfied my curiosity about if you still watched this form. You also satisfied my curiosity about whether you have learned anything or not. :rollin:

I was sure you were still lurking, and I was right ----------- again. :rollin:

I'll have to confess it was sort of a bait job for curiosity sake combined with the need for someone I could use as an example of naïve. Militant Tiger would have worked also, but not quite as good since he was just a toddler when he worshiped the left.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

Here is a good link to the Pro's and Con's to the Canadian Health Care system.

http://www.ehow.com/about_5406451_pros- ... -care.html

It isn't long but highlights some points.

Ryan.... You live in the 6th Largest City in Canada..... So you do have good access to medical attention.... How do the people in Brandon Manitoba access to medical facilities compared to you in Ottawa?? Are they the same or different?

Here is the thing. I have a clinic in my hometown that does about the same as the clinic in Brandon. The population is 1/10th the size. And you ask how do I know about the services that they provide. I was up hunting that way a couple years ago and someone in my group needed medical attention. We went to Brandon. They did the same thing as a clinic in my hometown did. Now I agree it was cheap medical and good service. But what about outlying communities they have to travel long ways to get basic medical attention. Now we have the same in the USA people have to travel but they don't have to go to a "City" to get it. That is a huge difference IMO.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

> (by the way the weather here in Ottawa today is lovely...


Lovely??????? Now your scaring me Ryan. :rollin:

Serious now for a moment. I remember why you were so taken with Obama. You said he was "well spoken". So the question is: would you base your opinion on a man for president on his speech again, or would you now base your opinion on his policies?

Chuck maybe you can help. I misplaced my list comparing the United States, Canada, and British health care. Canada and England were not even close in the time it took for cancer treatment etc.

I remember when the democrats and their minions, the media, were comparing U.S. infant mortality with the Canadian and how much better Canada was. The difference was in what each country considered a live birth. In the United States if your breathing at birth your considered a live birth. I forget the time for Canada, but I think you have to survive for 48 hours before your considered a live birth. Some countries a child had to live 72 hours before they were considered a live birth. Since most infant mortality occurs within the first few hours it creates the false impression these countries have better health care. The truth is we have less than half the infant mortality if we use the same definition of live birth.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

Plainsman....

I am not sure of the stats either. But I know in Canada if you are not a "priority" for prostrate cancer. You have to wait months to get seed in plants. While in the USA you can get it done with in weeks. I know of a friend in Canada who had to wait about a year to get seeds for his prostrate cancer. But he wasn't a "priority" case.


----------



## People (Jan 17, 2005)

Lol Good question how they access it just north of ND. They come here. A friend had a baby recently and there were a couple Canadian parents in the hospital also.

I will talk to anyone and all of them said the care here in the states is better. So maybe where you live it is peaches and cream but apparently north of here maybe not so much.

So what is this class system you guys are talking about? "priority"


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

People...

"Priority" equals emergency most of the time. IE: if you need to get treatment ASAP you get it. But if it isn't that serious you seem to wait. That is very scary because cancer one week can be not as aggressive compared to a couple weeks later. Many times if treated early with some forms of cancer you can take care of it. So that is what is scary about the system IMHO.

Lots of people do come down to the US for health care. I am not sure why but it would be interesting to have some case studies. But yet the system is SOOO much better. HAHA.


----------

